# Best Shop in bay area; for professional honest mechanical opinions?



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone give me a reccomendation on a bay area shop with a knownable mechanic that takes pride in their work and exdpertise?

I maybe able to send some business their way; and they maybe able to help out a fellow cyclist.

thanks


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

So far the best mechanics I have found are the guys at Trailhead cyclery in Los Gatos. I have been to 5 shops in the bay area and so far they are the only ones that did the work right the first time and were also friendly and knowledgeable at the same time. I'm sure there are others but I have got nothing but bad service or crappy attitudes from a lot of them.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

MTBR has a bike shop review section, and when you sort by number of reviews, a few shops come up as being quite good (Trailhead being one of them):
http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/cat/united-states/california/california-bayarea/PLS_6221_912crx.aspx

Some may be more mountain bike focused than road, so depends on the bike in question.

Actually, along with Trail Head, 2 of the others in the top-5 were started by employees of Trailhead who split off and started their own.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

ShaneW said:


> So far the best mechanics I have found are the guys at Trailhead cyclery in Los Gatos. I have been to 5 shops in the bay area and so far they are the only ones that did the work right the first time and were also friendly and knowledgeable at the same time. I'm sure there are others but I have got nothing but bad service or crappy attitudes from a lot of them.


Unfortunately Ive had this experience at Trailhead. Their 2 best mechanics have opened their own shops. Tread Bike Shop in Campbell and Passion Trail in Belmont. I was in Trailhead yesterday and was disappointed in the attitude I got.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

depends on where you are. norcal sport in santa rosa has always been good to me. if Levi can trust glenn or fritz to work on his bikes, then so can i.


----------

